# Another gyno thread...



## DaBeast25 (Apr 13, 2015)

Almost every cycle I run I run into gyno symptoms.  Fortunately I've not grown a full pair of tits yet, but WTF

On about 450mg of Test P & 450mg of NPP/week and 25mg of aromasin ed I started getting a sensitvie lump.  I immediately bumped aromasin to 25mg 2x/day, but also ordered Adex which I've been taking for at least a week now I think(the first few days at 1mg/day then .75mg/day for fear of crashed Estrogen.  I also started Nolva at 40mg/day the first 5 days and have been running 20mg/day since.  
Shouldn't .75mg of Adex and Nolva be enough to get this lump under control???  Or will it just take a little longer???  I know I should get bloodwork, just haven't yet.


Also running HCG at 500iu e3d
GHRP/GHRH 3x/day at 100mcg each
Caber at .5mg e3d
Var at 50mg ed


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 13, 2015)

gyno seems to be something of an inevitability almost... you could be running real AAS, and fake AI's....this happens. Nolvadex will be your best bet on treating/reducing the gyno. However, if you plan on staying in the game, it may be something you should just come to accept. Roelly, Ronnie, Aaron clark, Ramy, etc have ALL had wicked gyno. comes with the territory. I have mild gyno...no one can see it, but I know it's there. it fades to basically nothing when I cruise on test, dropping tren and everything else.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well... considering a few of my friends who don't even train have far worse gyno than any symptoms that I've experienced, I shouldn't be too upset.  Realistically I'm not willing to just accept it.  Going to bump Adex back up to 1mg/day keep nolva at 20mg/day and wait for this Masteron that I was planning on adding for the end of the cycle.   Hopefully the 3 will get things under control.


----------



## GearHead40 (Apr 13, 2015)

Aromasin and adex don't get rid of lumps.  You are wasting your AI and your money.  You need to run nolva at 50mg a day for like 7-10 days.  Just run nolvadex and be done with it.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 14, 2015)

I get gyno as well, the nolva keeps it under control but that just masks it does not seem to reduce the lumps, I am running Exemestane 25mg/day and that actually will and does get rid of the lump(s), my 2cents.


----------



## BIGVNYC (Apr 14, 2015)

Possible you might need the surgery to get rid of those lumps...


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 14, 2015)

I've dealt with this before and fortunately it's never gotten bad enough to the point that I would even consider surgery.  I'm just going to stick with 1mg of Arimidex and 20mg of Nolvadex ed for a while.  I've actually been taking 25mg of Aromasin at night the last two nights as well.  Even though running all this crap isn't typical I figure people often recommend Letro to tackle gyno which completely crashes E2.  I've never had Adex or Aromasin have that effect.  Once things get under control, I'll slowly taper down.  I'm assuming the I Masteron I ordered will help once I get it  (-)(-)


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2015)

DaBeast25 said:


> I've dealt with this before and fortunately it's never gotten bad enough to the point that I would even consider surgery.  I'm just going to stick with 1mg of Arimidex and 20mg of Nolvadex ed for a while.  I've actually been taking 25mg of Aromasin at night the last two nights as well.  Even though running all this crap isn't typical I figure people often recommend *Letro to tackle gyno which completely crashes E2*.  I've never had Adex or Aromasin have that effect.  Once things get under control, I'll slowly taper down.  I'm assuming the I Masteron I ordered will help once I get it  (-)(-)



hard to believe you've been here for 5 years and still believe this shit


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 14, 2015)

Which part, that Letro crashes E2 or that it can help with Gyno?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2015)

DaBeast25 said:


> Which part, that Letro crashes E2 or that it can help with Gyno?



that it "crashes" E2 (nice scientific term there btw lol).


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 15, 2015)

DaBeast25 said:


> I've dealt with this before and fortunately it's never gotten bad enough to the point that I would even consider surgery.  I'm just going to stick with 1mg of Arimidex and 20mg of Nolvadex ed for a while.  I've actually been taking 25mg of Aromasin at night the last two nights as well.  Even though running all this crap isn't typical I figure people often recommend Letro to tackle gyno which completely crashes E2.  I've never had Adex or Aromasin have that effect.  Once things get under control, I'll slowly taper down.  I'm assuming the I Masteron I ordered will help once I get it  (-)(-)


I still get gyno on mast


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 15, 2015)

Standard Donkey said:


> that it "crashes" E2 (nice scientific term there btw lol).



Alright alright, you know what I meant... and these boards are far from what I'd consider to be scientific.  That is one problem with AAS use and the other drugs that are taken with them, most evidence of anything is anecdotal.  It's not like they're doing controlled studies on the effect of AI's, Serms, different AAS, etc... the way that we're using them.  Sure, you can look at the way an AI works in men as a better reference than the way it affects women, but with so much more aromatize when on AAS I'm not so sure it's all that comparable. 

Regarding Letro, I've never even used the stuff.  I just said that based on the anecdotal crap you hear.  Personally I've never found and AI that I've used to be all that overpowering.  My estrogen has always been above the reference range when using Aromasin which a lot of folks seem to think is crazy strong.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2015)

DaBeast25 said:


> Alright alright, you know what I meant... and these boards are far from what I'd consider to be scientific.  That is one problem with AAS use and the other drugs that are taken with them, most evidence of anything is anecdotal.  It's not like they're doing controlled studies on the effect of AI's, Serms, different AAS, etc... the way that we're using them.  Sure, you can look at the way an AI works in men as a better reference than the way it affects women, but with so much more aromatize when on AAS I'm not so sure it's all that comparable.
> 
> Regarding Letro, I've never even used the stuff.  I just said that based on the anecdotal crap you hear.  Personally I've never found and AI that I've used to be all that overpowering.  My estrogen has always been above the reference range when using Aromasin which a lot of folks seem to think is crazy strong.



right. each AI reduces estrogen about 50-60%


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 18, 2015)

Arimidex f**king blows!  

I switched to Adex and have been running 1mg/day along with 40mg of Nolva/day and my libido (which was strong as hell) is dwindling down to nothing.  Lost a hard-on a couple nights ago(fortunately it was the second round of the night but still... I had been getting it in with this chick about 3 times per visit prior to switching to Arimidex.  I'm assuming my estrogen has dropped too low now, my knees have been achey as well...

But the worst thing is that even with all of this I still don't feel any major improvements with the gyno.  Today is the first day that I "think" some of the symptoms like tenderness are getting better but it's hard to say for sure.  I'm getting blood work done on Monday, but I'm contemplating just going back to 25mg of Aromasin/day which is what I was initially running.  I had an awesome libido, as many hard-ons as needed, etc... If I was to just continue running Nolvadex that should prevent the gyno from getting any worse right since it occupies the Estrogen receptor at that tissue?  
Even if the total estrogen in my body was high?  

I'll be dropping NPP soon and I've added Masteron today at 100mg eod also


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wtf, my bloodwork came back and....
Estrogen is 28.6; reference range 7.6-42.6 
Prolactin is 0.4; reference rang 4.0-15.2

I should be happy but I still have gyno symptoms and my libido has definitely dropped since switching from 25mg of aromasin to 1mg of arimidex every day.   

Is there any other mechanism that I'm overlooking that could cause/aggravate gyno?

After looking online it seems that VERY low prolactin can actually have a negative impact on a mans libido, maybe that's the case here?


----------



## Conceal30 (Apr 21, 2015)

what was your TT?



DaBeast25 said:


> Wtf, my bloodwork came back and....
> Estrogen is 28.6; reference range 7.6-42.6
> Prolactin is 0.4; reference rang 4.0-15.2
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 21, 2015)

Above their reference range. I'm pinning Test Prop at 130mg eod(~450/week)


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, I'm just going to drop the NPP and see how I do on just Test and Mast.  Even though my Prolactin came back super low, I'm not convinced the NPP isn't contributing to the gyno symptoms I'm having.  I guess I'll just see what happens from here...


----------

